# frontline?!



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

my puppy (4 and half months) just got a tick after having the frontline "treatment" at 3months. should i apply another one (on his back side of neck) or is it too toxic? he just had yesterday his first bath and i was thinking this would be a good moment


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

sorry too hear about the tick....

Frontline needs to be applied every 4 wks if you also want it to prevent ticks....

Never apply it 48hrs before or after bathing...I always go on the safe side and make it a week.....Frontline is transported over the body by the layer of protective fat on the skin, which gets washed away by the bathing....So if you have bathed before, it will not cover the whole body....if you bath straight after it might wash off before it was able to penetrate the skin in all areas.....

good luck


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the Ticks....We use Revolution for Radar...no Ticks here yet so I guess I should cross my fingers. He seems pretty good with it. 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the tick. I think sometimes these things happen even when we DO take all the preventive measures. I saw one one that had just jumped on Gucci a few months back. Fortunately, she's white/cream, so it was pretty apparent and hadn't made it to her skin yet.

SOOO...I had my husband also spray the yard for ticks with some stuff he bought at Home Depot and that helped too. Maybe you could treat your yard as well?

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

What about carrying the ticks into the house from other areas???

Derek


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Sorry to hear about the Ticks....We use Revolution for Radar...no Ticks here yet so I guess I should cross my fingers. He seems pretty good with it.
> 
> Derek


What is the difference between Revolution and Frontline (other than tick protection)?
Sally


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally,

Here's the discription I found:

INDICATIONS:
Revolution is recommended for use in dogs six weeks of age or older and cats eight weeks of
age and older for the following parasites and indications:
Dogs:
Revolution kills adult fleas and prevents flea eggs from hatching for one month and is indicated
for the prevention and control of flea infestations (Ctenocephalides felis), prevention of
heartworm disease caused by Dirofilaria immitis, and the treatment and control of ear mite
(Otodectes cynotis) infestations. Revolution also is indicated for the treatment and control of
sarcoptic mange (Sarcoptes scabiei) and for the control of tick infestations due to Dermacentor
variabilis.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Not sure of the difference really I never have read the back of the box. All I know is that Radar was given it by the Vet on his first Visit...I wasn't there when it was given. He hasn't had any problems. The Revolution protects against a whole Myriad of things like heartworm, roundworm fleas, ticks and a whole slew of other thingsd I can't remember right now.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We are using Frontline Plus this year.So far,so good!No fleas or ticks!Last year I used K9Advantix and was disappointed in the results.

Be careful of the bathing before and after---I have made this mistake a few times.Now like Sierra says,I wait to bathe several days before and after,otherwise you wash it back off or irritate the skin.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

orava said:


> my puppy (4 and half months) just got a tick after having the frontline "treatment" at 3months. should i apply another one (on his back side of neck) or is it too toxic? he just had yesterday his first bath and i was thinking this would be a good moment


My understanding is that Frontline doesn't kill adult fleas until they actually *bite* your dog...then they die. Does anyone know if this is the same with ticks?

Orava, when you found the tick, was it alive on your dog? Or dead?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I got this from the Frontline company website:

*Do fleas and ticks have to bite my pet for FRONTLINE Brand Products to work?

* Fleas and ticks do not have to bite your pet for FRONTLINE Brand Products to work. FRONTLINE Brand Products kill fleas and ticks if they simply come into contact with your pet's hair coat. The fleas will die within 18 hours of contact with your treated pet, and ticks will die within 48 hours.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been using Frontline on Duncan since we got him at 8 weeks.Knock wood,all is OK.He gets brushed and combed often,and I haven't come across any buggy things.The only thing I have to get off him are these prickly little round things when he goes tromping thru the flowers and bushed and they get stuck to him.I have to tell you when he has a full day of romping,getting all those off him is definitely not a joy!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> My understanding is that Frontline doesn't kill adult fleas until they actually *bite* your dog...then they die. Does anyone know if this is the same with ticks?
> 
> Orava, when you found the tick, was it alive on your dog? Or dead?


:suspicious: Isn't there a greater chance of getting an adult flea on your dog before the eggs???? In other dogs I've had that are allergic to fleas the Vet said just one bite and....
PS-Jane I love you avatar photo!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Lina! That makes sense with what I've seen....sometimes I'll find one live flea in Lincoln's coat when I'm grooming him, and then the next day, I'll find one dead flea in his coat. I wish it would happen a bit faster than the 18 hours, but at least it does seem to work!

Sally, thanks for noticing my new avatar!


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

Jane said:


> Orava, when you found the tick, was it alive on your dog? Or dead?


It was alive. I usualy brush him every evening, after he ate and he's somewhat sleepy (otherwise some big fights). Never came to my mind he could get a tick, but hey, we live in Finland archipelago which is famous for ticks (I didn't believe when everyone was telling that I should check myself after going to archipelago, but now I'm checking myself v carefully). One day before we were in archipelago, but this tick was completelly empty, just above the eye, so I would guess he got it from the walk in the park in the grass. We couldn't take the tick completely out, but we talked with vet on the phone and he said that we should keep a close eye on the wound if a red circle develops. Up to now (1week) no red circle. He had a ugly bump where the head of the tick is inside. To take that out it would mean that the vet cuts it open and I just don't have the heart to do it just now. He's too small and he suffered just enough when trying to remove it. I'm still looking at the wound every day, it just clean bumpy thing. Also Toto is full of life, eating, running around, so I would say he doesn't have any infection.

I just hope ticks die faster than 48h and they don't bite (as in 48h they can grow some...). And also that these ticks don't jump on me when trying to escape frontline...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Orava, it sounds to me like you might have waited too long before reapplying frontline. It's supposed to be done every 4 weeks and from what you wrote you hadn't applied it in 6 weeks. It could very well be that the frontline was not effective anymore.

I'm glad to hear that Toto seems to be recovering well!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Lina said:


> I got this from the Frontline company website:
> 
> *Do fleas and ticks have to bite my pet for FRONTLINE Brand Products to work?
> 
> * Fleas and ticks do not have to bite your pet for FRONTLINE Brand Products to work. FRONTLINE Brand Products kill fleas and ticks if they simply come into contact with your pet's hair coat. The fleas will die within 18 hours of contact with your treated pet, and ticks will die within 48 hours.


Thanks for the info. Seems to me they could do a lot of biting in 18 hours. 
Stogie gets reactions to flea bites, so I am not sure what to do. Poor guy is broke out in scabs again. This happened not too long ago when he got bit.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa,

Poor Stogie! I saw in a pet supply catalog that Frontline also has some sort of topical flea spray for a dog that has an active infestation (maybe to quickly kill the fleas on the dog already)? I'm not sure if you can use it in conjunction with the regular Frontline though....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's the difference between Frontline and Revolution. With Frontline, you still need to feed the dog Heartguard to prevent heartworm. With Revolution, you don't - it's all topical.

I used Frontline/Heartguard last month for Gryff. This month I will try Revolution. I saw two ticks on Gryff as soon as I got him. From the day we did the Frontline, I never saw any.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My fault because I missed giving them their Frontline Plus for 2 mos. So, I think the cats brought them in and we had fleas. Not an infestation, but even one is too many. So everyone got their Frontline and I haven't seen any scratching, except where the fleas got me on my arm. 

I use Frontline Plus for the dogs and the cats, as well as Sentinel for heartworm for the dogs.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

From what I understand, using Revolution eliminates the need for a separate heartworm medication.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been told that while Revolution doesn't do such a great job on the fleas. I haven't tried it myself, and would love to hear from those who have used it how it compares to Frontline Plus (which is suppose to be the best for fleas).


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to know that as well. My vet was really pushing the Revolution. She said that she uses it for her dogs and really loves it. I had a tough time having Gryff eat the Heartguard so my feeling is that if I can get it all in one topical, it would be better.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> I saw in a pet supply catalog that Frontline also has some sort of topical flea spray for a dog that has an active infestation (maybe to quickly kill the fleas on the dog already)? I'm not sure if you can use it in conjunction with the regular Frontline though....


Jane, I only use the Frontline spray. I prefer it because I can decide how much of a dosage to use, especially when we have little puppies here. I would rather not give a full dose if it isn't needed, but our vet encouraged us to apply it every three weeks if only doing half a dose.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I live in Florida. I use Frontline Plus and Interceptor for Heartworm. The combo stuff isn't strong enough here to take care of the fleas.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, I only use the Frontline spray. I prefer it because I can decide how much of a dosage to use, especially when we have little puppies here. I would rather not give a full dose if it isn't needed, but our vet encouraged us to apply it every three weeks if only doing half a dose.


Ooo! Kimberly! I am interested in knowing more about Frontline spray. Do you spray it all over the dog, or only on certain places? Is it the same chemical as regular Frontline? Does it smell bad? Can I kiss my poochies if they've been sprayed w/o poisoning myself?

Thanks~


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm bumping this conversation up because I have some questions about Revolution and thought it timely to discuss flea medication as some of us (the lucky ones, anyway!) are starting to get spring time weather.

I hear about adverse effects of Revolution and it's what I always gave my cats and started giving Ricky and Sammy last spring. Now, I worry. I know people in the canine liver health group that have had dogs and cats die from using Revolution! 

I have to admit that I do NOT want fleas in the house. Ever. Nada. No way! We had some on the beach in the Dominican last month, while vacationing there, as well as on our balcony and I ended up with 30 bites on my legs! Nope, not for me. The dogs sleep in our beds, lie on couches, and with 4 pets going in and out all day once the weather is nicer, I just do not want to take chances. 

Thing is,..... what is the safest flea control ? Now with Ricky's liver problems, still unresolved, will I really want to tax him with more chemicals come spring? What are your opinions and experiences ?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I actually have just started looking at ProMeris the new flea medication. I think it's been available for about 6 months but you can only get it through your vet's office. I have heard really good things about it with the only exception being that they use eucalyptus oil so if you're allergic to that, you can have a reaction and that it smells very strongly of eucalyptus when applied. The smell wears off after a few hours or something.

I really want to try it because Frontline has been getting worse about killing fleas and I can't use Advantix because Kubrick had an allergic reaction to it. I can let you know how well it works or if I see any averse side effects once I get it, though I won't apply it until the end of the month.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Marj, I actually have just started looking at ProMeris the new flea medication. I think it's been available for about 6 months but you can only get it through your vet's office. I have heard really good things about it with the only exception being that they use eucalyptus oil


Lina, do you know what the other (if any) active ingredients in the ProMeris are? Or is it just the eucalyptus oil? I wonder if it is more "natural" of a product than the others.

Luckily no fleas here yet.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> Ooo! Kimberly! I am interested in knowing more about Frontline spray. Do you spray it all over the dog, or only on certain places? Is it the same chemical as regular Frontline? Does it smell bad? Can I kiss my poochies if they've been sprayed w/o poisoning myself?
> 
> Thanks~


Jane, I'm sorry. I just saw this. The Frontline Spray is supposed to be applied over most of the body, and it recommends that you use a glove to rub it into the head areas. I'd advise no kissing for a day. (It does stink!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, it does have other active ingredients. It's metaflumizone for fleas and Amitraz for ticks. The metaflumizone is a new drug and the Amitraz has been used for years to treat ticks, but apparently they are the first to put it into a topical application (I got all this from their website). It's also used to soothe dogs that have flea allergies (it soothes the skin). I read a blog entry of a woman who used it on her dog that had mange and it actually improved his skin! It's something I'm definitely going to try and use.

Here's the link to the blog entry: 
http://blog.everydayrandomness.net/2007/12/31/promeris-flea-tick-treatment-treats-mange-too/


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use to use revolution, which is an all in one, fleas and heartworm and it penetrates the body. frontline stays on the surface of the dogs body. this is what my vet told me and that's why i switched to frontline and heartguard now for heartworm, also, my breeder told me the same thing and she believes the revolution or any flea prevention that penetrates the body causes alot of the allergies, etc. it's almost like a poison that goes in their bodies. i just switched about 3 months ago.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i understand not applying frontline before grooming but i didin't realize we should wait 1 week after grooming before applying ointment. why is that?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have always tried to keep "3" in mind - 3 days before bathing or 3 days after is when it is OK to apply Frontline. I just went to their web site to see what they say.

Frontline's web site says that it should be 24 hours before or after. Frontline is waterproof, so it should be fine after 24 hours, even if the dog/cat licks themself or goes swimming. Here is a link to a video on applying Frontline, how it works and some other tips: Frontline Video

Here is a link on basic information on how the product works, being stored in the fat cells of the animal: Frontline Info.


----------

